# AuSable around Mio?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

How wadeable is the river? Was thinking of going on Monday afternoon.

Thanks.


----------



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

I am going up there this thursday so if you can give a report if you go that would rule! As far as I have been told the river below the dam is wadeable for about a mile and supossed to be a really nice stretch of river. several people have recommended that I fish that stretch while i'm there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Ypsifly--


Check out the streamflow report:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04136500

I was there last Monday when it was running at 1270 cfs. That was a little high for comfort. I was able to get to some decent spots, but couldn't cover nearly as much water as I'd have liked. Now I think it's about 1130 cfs, and when I've fished it at that height, I've also been pretty limited. I suppose wadability depends on the spots you fish. I'm usually a few miles down from the dam--maybe it's better closer to Mio. When the flow gets near or under 1000 cfs, I'd say it's prime--but don't look for that to happen too soon.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I checked the graph this morning, but don't have any reference for the numbers. From what you've said I'm guessing I could cautiously wade most of the spots I want to hit. If I don't like what I see, I'll head upstream.

I'll post a report when I get back.

Thanks!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Just wondering if this dam on the ausable is hydro power dam with turbines used for generating electricity?If so are there wild fluctuations of water lovels in this stretch of the river below the dam?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I am not aware of the Mio dam being an electric producing dam.

But normally the water is really fast, and being the rest of the river is so high I would imagine that the water should be considered dangerous.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I hear ya Banditto.

All water should be considered dangerous. Take it from someone who came close to drowning as a child.

Most of the spots I fish on this stretch can be fished from the bank, and if its bad, I have no problems driving upstream and hitting some other spots I know. High water might even prompt me to head even further upstream and explore "new" water.

I'm pretty sure Mio Dam produces electricty. The USGS site that we are linked to says the monitoring station is operated in conjunction with Consumer's Energy. I'll take a look around when I get up there.

Also, I don't remember where I heard or read this, but I think the dam is under "run of the river" regulations. If adhered to, this would temper wide ranging flows downstream.

I could be wrong on this. We'll see. I'm long over due and dying to hit my second favorite river.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

The Mio dam is only 25 minutes away from my cottage so we fish it about twice a month. The fishing really isn't that great at all for the first several miles, but if you go further east at Mentor Township Park the fishing is a little better, with bigger fish. I know guys that put it at Mio dam and fish after dark. They have said the fishing doesn't really get good for the first couple miles.


----------



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

i've heard the opposite. i was told that the first mile after the dam was actually a good stretch of river. wadeable for the most part and pretty good fishing. hmmmmm. who do i trust?:smile-mad


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well I am not saying it is bad at the dam, but the fish are all small. I have never seen a big one caught there. I have seen thousands of fish surfacing during the white fly hatch, so it can be good. But the big fish don't hang around the dam from what I have seen and heard.


----------



## MioMuddler (Sep 3, 2002)

The water in that stretch of the AuSable is still a bit high for comfortable wading in many parts. The hatches are off a bit as well.... it is definitely hit or miss and there is some thought that the really high water (60 year high) earlier in the spring may have actually washed some of the nymphs right out of the Mio stretches. The DNR plants thousands of brown and rainbow trout at the launch site just downstream from the dam. Those are most likely the small fish mentioned in an earlier post. It may be a better bet to head upstream above Mio where the flows were more stable and the hatches seem to be more predictable this year. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

thanks for the input mio muddler. when you say upstream from the dam, how far do you mean. i guess to put it very frankly, where should i fish? do i go as far up as the "holy waters"? i'd like to stay closer to mio if possible b/c that's where the cabin is. basically, its my bachelor party weekend and i may not be fishing any time soon after if you get my drift.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

The South Branch is not that far from Mio really. Do you know the Mason Tract at all? That is really well organized and public. Lots of parking areas every couple miles. Do a google for the Mason Tract.


----------



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

nope, never fished the south branch, only the "holy waters". i don't really know the area too well to be honest. the cabin is off of cherry creek rd. somewhere on a two track. the north branch isn't too far either or rainbow bend? i am taking some guys along that are very new to the sport too so an easy wade is crucial. i'm not trying to turn any of these guys off b/c i need more fishing buddies.


----------



## MioMuddler (Sep 3, 2002)

There is a lot of water upstream from Mio. Two access points near the cabin you're staying at would be the Whirlpool access right off of Cherry Creek road or at Parmalee bridge closer to Luzerne. Both places have some nice riffles with deeper runs through the middle. Their flows have been more stable than below the dam at Mio. Other spots not too far are at McMasters bridge, Connors Flat, or farther up Wakely bridge. All spots can be good with the right combination of weather, flies, and fish. Good Luck. Stop in the AuSable Angler in Mio for more advice. Very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------

